# Breeding Border Collie Questions?



## CanucksStar#17 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a 1 year old Border Collie, I want to breed her on her third heat which is in February, I don't what to breed her for money, I do want a puppy from her but that is not why I want to breed her.
Is there anything I should know before breeding her? I know that breeding a dog isn't something to take lightly and I know it will cost lots of money.

I want to know stuff like when will I know when she is ready? What do I feed her after the puppies are born? How to take really good care of the Mother and the babies? What happens is something goes wrong? I want to know as much as I can! 
Thanks in advance for your help!aw:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Canuck - Welcome to the forum. I moved your post to the breeding section. 

I'm sure that much of the mechanics of preparing a bitch for breeding are the same across many breeds, but I'm wondering if a Border Collie forum may not be better equipped to answer you question? I know with GSDs, there are many health issues that need be tested for and pedigrees studied and understood in real depth - not sure that the GSD folks would be able to help you out in those areas.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Asking about breeding a BC on a GSD forum doesn't make a ton of sense to me. I can recommend (based on what I've read there) this forum which is more aligned to BCs: BC Boards

[EDIT]- now if you just want advice about breeding dogs in general, there are a lot of very knowledgeable breeders on this forum that may be able to point you to some books or something.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree you need to ask the border collie people about this. I do know that hip dysplasia is a huge problem in the breed so for sure your dog needs to be at least 2 years old to be OFA'd first. Does your dog have agility and/or conformation titles? She should. That's the extent of my border collie knowledge.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I would suggest that you contact the breeder that you got her from so they can mentor and advise you. However, she will need to have several titles before you breed. Breeding isn't easy. Check out the thread "Things that can go wrong with breeding"


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

She needs to be DNA tested for eye problems and have hip xrays, at least. 

How are you going to find good homes for all the extra puppies? It's already pretty easy to pick up a BC pup for $100 from the local swap meet.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since this is not a Border Collie board, you will probably get better information on one of the BC boards mentioned above. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------

